# WTB: 18” Aero Wheels - NY,NJ,PA,MA,VT - tires/tpms optional



## Truav8r (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking for a spare set of 18” aero wheels so I can do my own seasonal tire swaps. If they come with tires and/or TPMS that’s great, but would settle for just plain rims too. Located in Albany NY area, but willing to pick up in NY, PA, NJ, MA, VT or rest of New England really. DM me your price and specs! Thanks.


----------

